# Is This Tank Ok For Bearded Dragon?? Pls Help



## BaileyBro (Apr 20, 2017)

http://thereefshop.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1820
is that ok for bearded dragon?


----------



## MANNING (Apr 20, 2017)

Check your link mate

haha thàtsa better


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 20, 2017)

Dimensions are fine, but there are cheaper options out there. Glass isn't the best material due to heat loss. Also, a front opening tank is preferable to top opening; much easier for your beardie to get used to you.


----------



## BaileyBro (Apr 20, 2017)

MANNING said:


> Check your link mate


ive changed it now


----------



## BaileyBro (Apr 20, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Dimensions are fine, but there are cheaper options out there. Glass isn't the best material due to heat loss. Also, a front opening tank is preferable to top opening; much easier for your beardie to get used to you.


found one for $150


----------

